# Creating new webcomic, looking for art & writing buddy.



## Felidire (Jul 25, 2017)

--


----------



## Bedlams (Sep 3, 2017)

I can help with the comic. I discovered these forums after your edit.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 28, 2018)

I can help a bit you if you want.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 29, 2018)

_Ivory_ said:


> I can help a bit you if you want.



Its been almost a year. ^^' 
This fellah may have already started his project or even finished. I wouldnt know.


----------

